# Why so many price increases???



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!! 
Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Drivers quit. and ones that stay are not using nice cars. Uber did this. Most people loved uber because it was nice cars clean and not typical cab exoerience.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


Expect it to get worse in the coming months. As an Uber driver myself, I wouldn't want my loved ones in those jalopies with the quality of drivers coming on board now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't feed the troll!!!!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Not sure if trolling or not...

Edit: 

Pretty sure trolling.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Not sure if trolling or not...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Pretty sure trolling.


I love the "BaitNSwitch" username. How appropriate for this site!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Prices are too expensive for the level of service I've been receiving lately. 
And the price gorging on New Years should NOT be allowed. 
I had to wait almost 3hrs and STILL had to pay a 1.3x rate!!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Boohoo.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Prices are too expensive for the level of service I've been receiving lately.
> And the price gorging on New Years should NOT be allowed.
> I had to wait almost 3hrs and STILL had to pay a 1.3x rate!!!


Always a COMEDIAN in every crowd.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


Download the Lyft app.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What the f do you expect for 65 cents per mile?

You entitled piece of shit.

Buy a bike if you're too poor to take an Uber @ 1.5x surge on 65¢ lmao

Or walk

(I know its a troll )


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> What the f do you expect for 65 cents per mile?


That's EXACTLY my point I'm not paying .65 I'm paying .95/mile and that's WITHOUT the stupid 1.4x rates that I sometimes get. 
I'm obviously paying too much to begin with and the cars aren't that nice. The drivers are nice but still not worth .95/mile or 5 stars in a cheap car.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

14gIV said:


> That's EXACTLY my point I'm not paying .65 I'm paying .95/mile and that's WITHOUT the stupid 1.4x rates that I sometimes get.
> I'm obviously paying too much to begin with and the cars aren't that nice. The drivers are nice but still not worth .95/mile or 5 stars in a cheap car.


You want a Mercedes for .65 cents !!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol you broke bastard

Get a bus pass


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

How entitled can you be?!


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Does the 14 in your username indicate your age?


----------



## Slapsss (Jan 12, 2016)

Have been raking in HUGE DOLLARS from these suckers paying 1.4x! Soon enough, from that 24¢/mile premium I'll be rolling up in a new Mercedes. If it keeps up I'll also have money to buy a red carpet to roll out and let you walk on while I hold the door open! I dream of providing Perrier and truffle snacks for pax. They deserve nothing less when they are paying 85 LARGE per mile on a 1.4 surge. Uber on, indeed!


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

14gIV said:


> That's EXACTLY my point I'm not paying .65 I'm paying .95/mile and that's WITHOUT the stupid 1.4x rates that I sometimes get.
> I'm obviously paying too much to begin with and the cars aren't that nice. The drivers are nice but still not worth .95/mile or 5 stars in a cheap car.


There is a village out there that is looking for its idiot. This line of complaints can only come from a troll.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Slapsss said:


> Have been raking in HUGE DOLLARS from these suckers paying 1.4x! Soon enough, from that 24¢/mile premium I'll be rolling up in a new Mercedes. If it keeps up I'll also have money to buy a red carpet to roll out and let you walk on while I hold the door open! I dream of providing Perrier and truffle snacks for pax. They deserve nothing less when they are paying 85 LARGE per mile on a 1.4 surge. Uber on, indeed!


Me too! Footage of me counting all my UberX earnings:


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)


This has to be a troll. No passenger is that perfectly stereotypical are they?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SafeT said:


> This has to be a troll. No passenger is that perfectly stereotypical are they?


That's what I said at the beginning of this thread, it's obvious that this is someone who is looking to get a rise out of drivers right after rates are cut. Won't even dignify it with a response.


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

I really hope this is real, and I really hope this is happening. It could be the beginning of Uber imploding.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Micmac said:


> You want a Mercedes for .65 cents !!


I already said I'm NOT paying .65 I'm paying .95
Why is it that the cars are so old people are getting cheap about giving me candy drinks and other snacks? 
Drivers are getting more and more greedy charging these "surges" while offering an inferior service


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Some people are just spoiled rotten. Alot of riders have become spoiled using uber. Be appreciative.


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I already said I'm NOT paying .65 I'm paying .95
> Why is it that the cars are so old people are getting cheap about giving me candy drinks and other snacks?
> Drivers are getting more and more greedy charging these "surges" while offering an inferior service


If you ARE a real passenger, then I will say this (because other passengers may have the same concerns when searching these forums ): Uber surges prices when demand exceeds availability of drivers. It is out of our control. With that being said, the reason it is surging is because THOUSANDS of drivers refuse to drive after the new rate cuts. Those that quit value themselves as worth more than what Uber is willing to pay. Those that remain are either stupid, bad at math, desperate, or all seven. Drivers can NO LONGER profit with Uber. You must now drive LONG hours to distance yourself just a FEW dollars above break-even, which after expenses, amounts to figures literally rivaling Chinese sweatshop pay rates. (It's down to 87¢/mi here in Houston, which now amounts to 21¢/mi after my business expenses. Not worth it to me, so I quit. I was a 4.9 rated driver.)

So what you're left with is cheap rides, and you get what you pay for.

Also, drivers don't want to drive self-entitle pricks around such as yourself because they have to maintain a 4.7 average rating or higher. By you giving them less than 5 stars, you are failing them. By giving someone 4 stars, you are basically saying, "I never want to see this driver again" because they'll be booted soon.

I hope Uber and the self-entitled culture it created dies a painful death at the expense of GPS error.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry I didn't know mostly drivers would be on here. 
And please know just as I said the drivers (yes all of them) were fantastic.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Come on guys this is clearly a driver as pissed off as we are. Obvious troll


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

sicky said:


> Come on guys this is clearly a driver as pissed off as we are. Obvious troll


I figured, but it makes for a good FAQ thread for those doing a Google search.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

At around 4 p.m. today, I counted from the two riders' apps, in Cleveland metro area, there were 36 Lyft and 65 UberX out. 

Before the latest round of Uber rate cuts the ratios have been between 2.0 to 3.0 (one Lyft for every two to three Uber). At around 4 p.m. Today, the ratio fell slightly below 2.0.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Me too! Footage of me counting all my UberX earnings:


You must be using Uber as a front for something else, buster....LOL!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lold. Thanks for the laugh OP!!


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Me too! Footage of me counting all my UberX earnings:


You are getting all those old hundreds.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

Go buy your own car or as matter of fact, get a bike. You cheap ass broke ass N word.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Jay26 said:


> Go buy your own car or as matyer of fact, get a bike. You cheap ass broke ass N word.


Now was that really all that necessary?


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I already said I'm NOT paying .65 I'm paying .95
> Why is it that the cars are so old people are getting cheap about giving me candy drinks and other snacks?
> Drivers are getting more and more greedy charging these "surges" while offering an inferior service


Are we feeding you or dropping your cheap ass off? For the whole 3.00 I'm making off of dropping your ungrateful ass off do not expect any gum, water, charger, or foot rub. Be thankful I'm a safe driver, and giving you the privilege of getting to ride in a clean, nice smelling brand new car of mine. And cop an attitude with me or try to disrespect me and I guarantee you I'll pull over on the highway and kick you the hell out


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


If you didn't live in the ghetto then we wouldn't have to take bumpy roads. Next time, please tip in cash and not food stamps. Take the bus next time.


----------



## Snap (Jan 3, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


What a great spoof.. But, the reality is this is really how most passengers feel. To top it off, they really treat you as if you set the rates.


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


This thread demonstrates most of the riders attitude I've had, fortunately some have come to understand the system well and changed their mindset so far.
First, you, 14gIV, are one ignorant who feels entitled to everything in this country. I say this because of your expectation and what you wanted to pay for it. If you expect the best service you need to pay for it. Nothing is free in this country, not even for those privileged enough to feel entitled like your self!
Second, this is not a movie rating, 14gIV, guess what, your rating really does not matter. Just like the drivers rate you 1 stars (based on your attitude) and you are still able to take rides.
At last, please take a seat and think about how the drivers make money, Unless they drive a garbage 2001 car, it is impossible to make it in this market.
Even if the price is 2x Uber will still be the cheapest form of transportation after public transport system.. so my friend STAY CALM and CONTINUE RIDING...the cheap and garbage horses!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> And cop an attitude with me or try to disrespect me and I guarantee you I'll pull over on the highway and kick you the hell out


Do it I dare you and I'll 1-star your butt hehehe


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Lold. Thanks for the laugh OP!!


Glad I made someone smile


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nikncarlo said:


> Are we feeding you or dropping your cheap ass off? For the whole 3.00 I'm making off of dropping your ungrateful ass off do not expect any gum, water, charger, or foot rub. Be thankful I'm a safe driver, and giving you the privilege of getting to ride in a clean, nice smelling brand new car of mine. And cop an attitude with me or try to disrespect me and I guarantee you I'll pull over on the highway and kick you the hell out


Wow you get an entire $3? I need to move to wherever you're working.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Texstar12 said:


> drivers don't want to drive self-entitle pricks around such as yourself


And BoooooooooM a 1-star rating for you too
NeeeeexxxxxT!!! 
I have many more 1 stars to hand out!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Do it I dare you and I'll 1-star your butt hehehe


There are many pax that I would gladly beat the s*** out of if all I got was a one star rating.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Broke ass joker. 

Better get to bed early so you don't oversleep and miss the city bus.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are many pax that I would gladly beat the s*** out of if all I got was a star rating.


So if I'm understanding correctly I get to 1star you and when you're butt hurt and try to fight me then realize you don't stand a chance against me I get to squash you like a lil cockroach too?

Mmmmkayy NeeeeexxxxxxT!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Broke ass joker.
> 
> Better get to bed early so you don't oversleep and miss the city bus.


Sorry I don't get snacks on the bus and besides I can't give out stars for the driver


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You're probably an Uber driver out with the ap on right now haulin people around for barely nothing. 

Come clean


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


What a stupid B**CH you are !!!!!

You're post of complaints is so ridiculous, I don't even know where to begin, but let me take a whack at it.....

1. Be grateful I'm not in your market because if I knew who you were your azz would be pounding pavement. You would never get in my beautiful 2014 vehicle.

2. The driver has to ask your f******g name in order to confirm your identity. You know how many times people have gotten into the wrong Uber and blamed the driver?? There are all kinds of liability and danger associated with this gig, so be grateful the driver is following the rules and trying to keep your ungrateful behind safe.

3. Drivers follow where the GPS tells them to go, so if it takes them down a bumpy road, DEAL WITH IT !!! Drivers have zero control over traffic, red lights, and street conditions.

4. You complain about having to pay a measley .95 cents a mile, but expect water, gum, candy, etc. ARE YOU MENTAL?!?! Drivers practically make no money after expenses (gas, insurance, oil changes, car washes, dead miles, vehicle maintenance) and you expect them to pay for extras to satisfy your lofty expectations? For that kind of service, hire Uber Black. In this society, you get what you pay for.

5. Bring your own damn charger. They come in a box with every phone purchase.

6. As for music, that is entirely up to the driver's whim. I keep my radio set at a low level either on smooth jazz or the Samsung default tune 'Over the Horizon'. Both these choices are very calm and relaxing. After all, you are in the vehicle to get to your destination SAFELY, which is all that matters.

Finally, I hope I have educated you somewhat to the plight of drivers. Hopefully going forward you will be more appreciative and respectful. If not, I say F*** Y** and take a cab from now on. Or here's a suggestion.....

Wait for it.....

BUY YOUR OWN FREAKING CAR !!!!!!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Prices are too expensive for the level of service I've been receiving lately.
> And the price gorging on New Years should NOT be allowed.
> I had to wait almost 3hrs and STILL had to pay a 1.3x rate!!!


What is your rate? I haven't met a client in over 2 years who knew or cared about the rate!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

14gIV said:


> That's EXACTLY my point I'm not paying .65 I'm paying .95/mile and that's WITHOUT the stupid 1.4x rates that I sometimes get.
> I'm obviously paying too much to begin with and the cars aren't that nice. The drivers are nice but still not worth .95/mile or 5 stars in a cheap car.


Found your rate. just slightly more than a taxi in 1961. Do you tip your Uberx driver?


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

You do realize your 1* for a driver means a lot less then the 1* a driver gives you right?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

if you want to ride cc philly with a bottle of water at $3 for driver with no tip. or pay $21 to go all the way to W.F ....good luch with your water. ask taxi's to get you a water. 2015 new car dude.....also give me 1-5 stars who gives a ....


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Found your rate. just slightly more than a taxi in 1961. Do you tip your Uberx driver?


did you see the title of this thread???
über is price gorging with 1.3x rate and sometimes more and you want more of a tip?? and its included in the price so no i dont tip "extra"


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> You do realize your 1* for a driver means a lot less then the 1* a driver gives you right?


explain and where is my rating?


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Only those drivers you hate can see it.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> if you want to ride cc philly with a bottle of water at $3 for driver with no tip. or pay $21 to go all the way to W.F ....good luch with your water. ask taxi's to get you a water. 2015 new car dude.....also give me 1-5 stars who gives a ....


dont really care I'm not in stupid ugly philly


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Only those drivers you hate can see it.


i already said i like all the drivers I've never had an issue with them just their cars, and being too cheap to give away anything that gives the 'Uber Experience' most riders expect


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I believe that 14gIV is my new favorite person. If you ever visit NJ, I'll be sure to have only the finest quality snacks available as well as a chilled bottle of expensive champagne on ice for you.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I believe that 14gIV is my new favorite person. If you ever visit NJ, I'll be sure to have only the finest quality snacks available as well as a chilled bottle of expensive champagne on ice for you.


Thanks man now that's what I'm talking about!! 
Give a great uber experience for me = more rides for you guys. It just makes sense


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Thanks man now that's what I'm talking about!!
> Give a great uber experience for me = more rides for you guys. It just makes sense


That's right! A first class experience for first class passengers. That's MY motto!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> That's right! A first class experience for first class passengers. That's MY motto!


I don't give out many 5stars but when I do it's to SibeResxueBrian!!!


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't usually give out 1 star. But when I do, I give it to someone stupid like 14gIV


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

14gIV is the greatest troll poster of all time. He's everything drivers have come to expect. Looking for the limo service at public transportation rates.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> you seem very mean and i wouldnt even get in your car...and btw you idiot theres not uberBlack even in my city it only has the old taxi cars and SUVs no black


I'm only mean to entitled morons such as yourself. If your cheap ass doesn't like what you get for what your paying as an Uber passenger, take my advice and BUY YOUR OWN F*****NG car !!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Jay26 said:


> I don't usually give out 1 star. But when I do, I give it to someone stupid like 14gIV


With an attitude like that and rating riders low just cause you're butt hurt and in a bad mood isn't right man...I don't see you lasting much longer with uber. 
Cheer up and give some candy out and you will be a top-notch driver and get 5stara from me.
Btw I like Air Heads and Skittles 

edit: well air heads AND no 1.3x, etc price gorging = 5stars from me


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> I'm only mean to entitled morons such as yourself. If your cheap ass doesn't like what you get for what your paying as an Uber passenger, take my advice and BUY YOUR OWN F*****NG car !!!


Car = expensive 
Uber = cheap

Do you even math brah?


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Car = expensive
> Uber = cheap
> 
> Do you even math brah?


What the hell is a brah ??

If you can't afford your own car, then shut the hell up and respect the people that let you ride in theirs. Stupid prick.....


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> What the hell is a brah ??
> 
> If you can't afford your own car, then shut the hell up and respect the people that let you ride in theirs. Stupid prick.....


I respect all the drivers and have said MANY times I like all of them just not some of their cheap ways of doing business but that doesn't mean I don't like the driver him/herself.

And use google if you don't know what a word is brah


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I respect all the drivers and have said MANY times I like all of them just not some of their cheap ways of doing business but that doesn't mean I don't like the driver him/herself.
> 
> And use google if you don't know what a word is brah


If you respect driver why you give 4 stars knowing that driver get deactivated at 4.6


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Micmac said:


> If you respect driver why you give 4 stars knowing that driver get deactivated at 4.6


No price gorge and provide 5star service and I'll give 5atars...
isthistoohardtounderstand.jpg


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I respect all the drivers and have said MANY times I like all of them just not some of their cheap ways of doing business but that doesn't mean I don't like the driver him/herself.
> 
> And use google if you don't know what a word is brah


For your information Sparkles, everyone knows what a 'word' is. What I did not know was the meaning of 'brah', as it is not an actual word in the English language, of which I am a student. Why don't you try using proper English instead of slang, which is where that word comes from. I just asked my kids and they schooled me on it.

BTW, the correct word would be BROTHER. Your even to lazy to say whole words. Try at least getting a second grade education Idiot !!!!


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> With an attitude like that and rating riders low just cause you're butt hurt and in a bad mood isn't right man...I don't see you lasting much longer with uber.
> Cheer up and give some candy out and you will be a top-notch driver and get 5stara from me.
> Btw I like Air Heads and Skittles
> 
> edit: well air heads AND no 1.3x, etc price gorging = 5stars from me


Go ride a Taxi. No water, no candy and no rating.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> For your information Sparkles, everyone knows what a 'word' is. What I did not know was the meaning of 'brah', as it is not an actual word in the English language, of which I am a student. Why don't you try using proper English instead of slang, which is where that word comes from. I just asked my kids and they schooled me on it.
> 
> BTW, the correct word would be BROTHER. *Your* even to lazy to say whole words. Try at least getting a second grade education Idiot !!!!


The irony here. You just failed a second grade education by using the word "your" instead of "you're". Good day.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Car = expensive
> Uber = cheap


You meant UberX = Cheap.

UberSelect ain't no cheap man.

SelectDrivers got style.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> For your information Sparkles, everyone knows what a 'word' is. What I did not know was the meaning of 'brah', as it is not an actual word in the English language, of which I am a student. Why don't you try using proper English instead of slang, which is where that word comes from. I just asked my kids and they schooled me on it.
> 
> BTW, the correct word would be BROTHER. Your even to lazy to say whole words. Try at least getting a second grade education Idiot !!!!


Sorry I don't have to to argue other you not being able to google a "word" when you don't know the meaning


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> You meant UberX = Cheap.
> 
> UberSelect ain't no cheap man.
> 
> SelectDrivers got style.


I've already said there's NO uber select available in my area.
I would much rather ride in a select over a poverty uberX with baby car seats and 4week old smashed up french fries on the floor...Eeeek sooo cringe worthy thinking about it


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Jay26 said:


> Go ride a Taxi. No water, no candy and no rating.


I'm not riding in a stinky taxi.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I've already said there's NO uber select available in my area.
> I would much rather ride in a select over a poverty uberX with baby car seats and 4week old smashed up french fries on the floor...Eeeek sooo cringe worthy thinking about it


Do you have Lyft in your market?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Do you have Lyft in your market?


Yes but I haven't used their service so I don't know much about it. 
The last 2 days I took 5 uber rides


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Yes but I haven't used their service so I don't know much about it.
> The last 2 days I took 5 uber rides


Try take Lyft and let us know what you think of their service. I think they offer new riders 10 free rides up to $5 each ride.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


Are you a millennial? You sound like a little entitled twhat. You want nice cars and handouts but you don't want to pay for them even though the dreaded 1.8x surge is still cheaper than a taxi. And you're too stupid to think of any reason _why_ we ask for your name. It's out of experience, numb nuts. So we should just assume whoever gets in our car is the right person? Even honest people try to get in the wrong car.

Most people with nice cars aren't willing to drive to make less than minimum wage for the privilege of driving around some complete moron like yourself. You get what you pay for, dipshit. You live in an upside-down world where you're on top--the froth has mistaken itself as the substance of reality. fuggin *****.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This guy must be making less than uber drivers. Why spend money you dont have just to go a few miles. Its cheaper than taxi. More convenient than a bus. Safer yhan driving drunk


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Try take Lyft and let us know what you think of their service. I think they offer new riders 10 free rides up to $5 each ride.


Cool thx will check it out


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> Are you a millennial? You sound like a little entitled twhat


So I can't have a level of expectation of the service I receive from uber? 
I've yet to see (and I take many rides) 1 driver with 5stars as their rating. 
I even saw an interview (late night talk show) with the CEO of uber and he said he has 5stars and the number of 5star drivers I've seen:

Answer: 0


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

William1964 said:


> This guy must be making less than uber drivers. Why spend money you dont have just to go a few miles. Its cheaper than taxi. More convenient than a bus. Safer yhan driving drunk


I make good $ man


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

14gIV said:


> So I can't have a level of expectation of the service I receive from uber?
> I've yet to see (and I take many rides) 1 driver with 5stars as their rating.
> I even saw an interview (late night talk show) with the CEO of uber and he said he has 5stars and the number of 5star drivers I've seen:
> 
> Answer: 0


Hi troll. or Uber employee. News Flash, no one gives a [email protected] about ratings anymore that's a) b) You should sign up as a driver and see how long your 5 star rating lasts. Ya know,since we are overcharging, you might as well get in on it......just came here to say, Ratings Mean Nothing now. Oh, if you don't tip you get a 1 star too. Thanks Uber for [email protected] things up.


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

**** that!!! Dont like it, take a cab. Im so sick of you overly entitled shats! We make pennies on the dollar after expenses. Uber dosnt pay us shat for gas, upkeep, oil changes, etc. That all comes out of our pocket. The average fare in my matket is 6 bucks. Wanna know what we make off of that? $6 - $1 = $5.00 × 80% = $4.00. So screw yourself and your expectations!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wrb82 said:


> We make pennies on the dollar after expenses. Uber dosnt pay us shat for gas, upkeep, oil changes, etc.


a) pennies on the dollar pffff that's hard to believe 
b) how much does "upkeep" and "etc" cost? you're overinflating expenses and underinflating the pay


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Guys...seriously? Are you all new to the Internet?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Guys...seriously? Are you all new to the Internet?


Ikr.. Lmao


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Guys...seriously? Are you all new to the Internet?


5 pages...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> 5 pages...


You'd think they would have figured it out by now...

I guess not


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


You get what Uber pays for. when rates took a dive all the talent went with it. Uber riders also have no option to tip as well so they are viewed as cheap asses by the driver: Uber takes high percentages and leaves less money to drivers for running their vehicle down (wear and tear), their time, fuel, insurance etc
.etc.

Uber-made-them("passengers")look-like-fools-to-the-driver: most passengers feel it was unnecessary to tip for a high quality service because Uber went out of its way to make statements to let passengers know that it was not necessary to tip your driver for providing his skills to you. Everything Uber does brings your ride 1 step closer to a rusted out clunker and a driver on meth.

Rates are Surging because drivers are leaving by the 100s. High demand with less drivers. It's ok though with your new Uber rates even at 2.5x surge will not bring you to your rate a month ago..good drivers know this..that's why they don't bother. Good drivers know it's always "to good to be true with uber. "

Rest assured though there are always the desperate drivers who will pick you up in the rust bucket and bad hygiene.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Micmac said:


> You want a Mercedes for .65 cents !!


Lmao!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Slapsss said:


> Have been raking in HUGE DOLLARS from these suckers paying 1.4x! Soon enough, from that 24¢/mile premium I'll be rolling up in a new Mercedes. If it keeps up I'll also have money to buy a red carpet to roll out and let you walk on while I hold the door open! I dream of providing Perrier and truffle snacks for pax. They deserve nothing less when they are paying 85 LARGE per mile on a 1.4 surge. Uber on, indeed!


I'm laughing so hard I'm choking.. Lmmfao!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Me too! Footage of me counting all my UberX earnings:


Those are old hundreds bragh...I got me fresh prints..lmmfao!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

I know they are hurting, things are not going as planned in many ways.


Texstar12 said:


> I really hope this is real, and I really hope this is happening. It could be the beginning of Uber imploding.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wow you get an entire $3? I need to move to wherever you're working.


Um, wow yeppers that's some coin...we here only gettin um uh ummmm dolor$ 1


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> What a stupid B**CH you are !!!!!
> 
> You're post of complaints is so ridiculous, I don't even know where to begin, but let me take a whack at it.....
> 
> ...


Samsung default tune lol

Lel spooky


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Thanks man now that's what I'm talking about!!
> Give a great uber experience for me = more rides for you guys. It just makes sense


The only problem is your not getting good drivers anymore, so get used to the taxi cab again. I would ride in a cab, no offense cabbies.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> 14gIV is the greatest troll poster of all time. He's everything drivers have come to expect. Looking for the limo service at public transportation rates.


I agree it's like..priceless


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Do it I dare you and I'll 1-star your butt hehehe


Yes because my life lives for your 1 star. And yes I would happily toss you off into the highway. Hmmmm who do you think would feel better?
And p.s...someone like you probably has a low rating anyway and I don't waste my gas on anyone less than a 4.8


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Rates are to low No one wants drive for $3  pick up some stranger who thinks your some foreign from another country or some looser new age cab driver I'm cool lmao


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Uberpoordriver said:


> Rates are to low No one wants drive for $3 pick up some stranger who thinks your some foreign from another country or some looser new age cab driver I'm cool lmao


Strong username to post content ratio


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> With an attitude like that and rating riders low just cause you're butt hurt and in a bad mood isn't right man...I don't see you lasting much longer with uber.
> Cheer up and give some candy out and you will be a top-notch driver and get 5stara from me.
> Btw I like Air Heads and Skittles
> 
> edit: well air heads AND no 1.3x, etc price gorging = 5stars from me


How ironic and hilarious that you would like Air Heads and Skittles -


Jay26 said:


> The irony here. You just failed a second grade education by using the word "your" instead of "you're". Good day.


YOU'RE correct Sir. Thank you for pointing out a grammatical/spelling error that everyone has made at least once in their lives. I will try not to embarrass my English professors like that ever again. I tend to lose my train of thought when I'm pissed.

However, this moron posing as a passenger and disrespecting Uber drivers on this thread can still go 'F' herself !!!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Samsung default tune lol
> 
> Lel spooky


Yes Sir. On my Galaxy Note 5 there is an instrumental tune titled 'Over the Horizon' that plays as soon as my Bluetooth connects. I only drive for Lyft (dumped Uber months ago), but my pax actually like it. They say it's very comforting and helps them to relax. Some have even fallen asleep.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> How ironic and hilarious that you would like Air Heads and Skittles -
> 
> YOU'RE correct Sir. Thank you for pointing out a grammatical/spelling error that everyone has made at least once in their lives. I will try not to embarrass my English professors like that ever again. I tend to lose my train of thought when I'm pissed.
> 
> However, this moron posing as a passenger and disrespecting Uber drivers on this thread can still go 'F' herself !!!!


I totally understand. The OP is an attention seeker. Acting like a total Dckwad/ahole. Doesn't care about us drivers. Me, myself have a family to support. Passengers like the OP can burn in hell.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


You must realize that the new "normal rate" is about 1/5th of what it was 2 years ago. So a 4X surge, which you think is so outrageous, is still cheaper than the old "normal rate". Drivers actually lose money at these new rates, that is why all the cars are beaters now!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok just a heads up that if you keep up with that attitude and those expectations this is only going to be the beginning of many worse trips to come. Hmm.....just a suggestion, but maybe if you tipped your driver (even just a dollar or two) and showed some appreciation for receiving a ride to get you from point A to point B for less than most public transportation, us drivers might be willing to forget about the decision to give you an undesired drop off location. Cause honestly you pax are going to keep getting what you pay for. Which I can clarify for you.....won't be much. Goodluck with those future rides and hopefully drivers and riders can soon both achieve happy trails!!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

arghhhh gonna try lfyt i just paid another stupid surgey


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> arghhhh gonna try lfyt i just paid another stupid surgey


Don't you love Karma ?? I can't think of anyone more deserving......LMAO !!!!!

BTW.....It's SURGE, not surgey.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

14gIV said:


> I make good $ man





14gIV said:


> So I can't have a level of expectation of the service I receive from uber?
> I've yet to see (and I take many rides) 1 driver with 5stars as their rating.
> I even saw an interview (late night talk show) with the CEO of uber and he said he has 5stars and the number of 5star drivers I've seen:
> 
> Answer: 0


I had a 5 star rating when I'd only taken 6 trips too.

Then someone gave me one star for not running a red light for them.

No veteran driver has 5 stars. You get a 5 star driver he's brand new and likely clueless.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I had a 5 star rating when I'd only taken 6 trips too.
> 
> Then someone gave me one star for not running a red light for them.
> 
> No veteran driver has 5 stars. You get a 5 star driver he's brand new and likely clueless.


I read many drivers say some passengers want them to run red lights and if they don't pax get mad and low-star them. I am thinking, these pax are not only inconsiderate of the driver, but they are also putting themselves in potential danger by as,I got drivers to do that. What kind of crazy person does that?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I read many drivers say some passengers want them to run red lights and if they don't pax get mad and low-star them. I am thinking, these pax are not only inconsiderate of the driver, but they are also putting themselves in potential danger by as,I got drivers to do that. What kind of crazy person does that?


Well in my case it was two drunken lawyers. Ironic, huh?

They also walked out of the tittie bar and immediately asked for water. I said "didn't they have some at the bar?" (Trip was showing 1.6 miles btw)

They said "Yes, but they charge for it."

I said nothing. Then we stopped at a light and they told me it was ok to run it because they were lawyers.

Anyway, we both got 1 stars. I don't know how they got the last half mile home.

Either way, it was $3.20 for me. Would be $2.44 now. $2.20 were I a new driver.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Great info and writing. I got it, especially the part about last half mile home.

On a side note: I have this huge fear of being rated one star, because it would then take three 5* to bring it to 4.00. Seven 5* to bring it to 4.5. Fifteen 5* to take it to 4.75.

Drivers need 15 five-stars to bring 1 one-star up to 4.75. That is pretty scary.

So my guess is, for drivers who maintain ratings like 4.90, it must be very rare that they receive one star right?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


LMAO!!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

14gIV said:


> arghhhh gonna try lfyt i just paid another stupid surgey


Hope it wasn't too serious. Feel better soon!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Don't you love Karma ?? I can't think of anyone more deserving......LMAO !!!!!
> 
> BTW.....It's SURGE, not surgey.


Surge, surgey, whatever its all crap!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> So I can't have a level of expectation of the service I receive from uber?
> I've yet to see (and I take many rides) 1 driver with 5stars as their rating.
> I even saw an interview (late night talk show) with the CEO of uber and he said he has 5stars and the number of 5star drivers I've seen:
> 
> Answer: 0


I don't think you're a troll like others. Just not that bright. I didn't say you can't have a "level of expectation of the service." I said you have an unrealistic level of expectation. And that goes for your driver rating delusion. Either you misunderstood Travis or he's lying. The rating system is arbitrary. Every driver, no matter how perfect, is going to get a a lower than 5 star rating sooner or later because a rider _feels_ a certain way, such as, numb (meaning drunk).

Even believing you're not a troll, why do I feel the need to engage, like it's going to help or change you mind or something? Time for some introspection.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Prices are too expensive for the level of service I've been receiving lately.
> And the price gorging on New Years should NOT be allowed.
> I had to wait almost 3hrs and STILL had to pay a 1.3x rate!!!


Is that not still cheaper than a cab? You are a cheap entitled PAX who should get a life. Or you are a troll and should get a bigger life.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Is that not still cheaper than a cab? You are a cheap entitled PAX who should get a life. Or you are a troll and should get a bigger life.


Taxis will even match ubers price. I have told them the price that uber would charge and sometimes they accept. 
So no it's not necessarily cheaper than a taxi. 
But taxis never have candy and I can't rate them and sometimes their car smells like smoke.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lol! Stfu...


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> That's EXACTLY my point I'm not paying .65 I'm paying .95/mile and that's WITHOUT the stupid 1.4x rates that I sometimes get.
> I'm obviously paying too much to begin with and the cars aren't that nice. The drivers are nice but still not worth .95/mile or 5 stars in a cheap car.


What the heck, take a taxi for 2.65 per mile. Uber is a looser for drivers at anything less than $1.75 per mile. On top of that how do you think a driver feels having to drive 2 miles to pick up somone who goes several blocks and after uber fees gets 1.68. I bet you also tip a taxi driver. Your complaing about 1.4 surge on .95, thats what about 1.35 per mile still half yhe price of a taxi. The cheaper uber gets the more pax will complain. You get what you pay for.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> You must be using Uber as a front for something else, buster....LOL!





ATL2SD said:


> Me too! Footage of me counting all my UberX earnings:


Wow! Mine looks more like pennies from heaven. LOL!


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


Give you gum and water?! Don't ask your name?!

Who do you think you are? Listen you're not above the driver. If we don't ask for a name somebody might take your uber and then the driver will lose money and you'll be inconvenienced. You're not above anyone! You're a human being just like everyone else. Uber drivers don't have to give you a dam thing. We only have to give the ride and we can end that ride anytime for any reason! If you're offered gum and water you should tip your driver because they don't have to give you anything! You should appreciate such a convenient service and if you don't like the car then order uber black or find another way to get to where you need to be. People like you should drive for uber and walk in our shoes. How dare you come on this forum and show such disrespect!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lol! Stfu...


be nice man



Kevin7889 said:


> If you're offered gum and water you should tip your driver because they don't have to give you anything!


the tip is included, but i have still given an extra tip a couple of times...and u said take uberblack i already said in this thread MANY times there is NO uberblack in my area so stop saying that please


----------



## Rix Mix (Sep 26, 2015)

TIP IS NOT INCLUDED


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


You can't be for real!? You have to be a troll! You get what you pay for! Get back on the bus chump!


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


If you think it's too expensive, do yourself a favor, go buy a car and transport yourself, or better yet transport other people and see what it REALLY costs, not what Uber tells you it costs. Also stars don't pay the bills.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

14gIV said:


> be nice man
> 
> the tip is included, but i have still given an extra tip a couple of times...and u said take uberblack i already said in this thread MANY times there is NO uberblack in my area so stop saying that please


Just get off the platform. Drivers don't need people like you


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


troll much


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ok i paid the sutpid 1.3x surgey tonite and YES i gave him a $tip too

no he did not get 5stars but i did give him 4


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> ok i paid the sutpid 1.3x surgey tonite and YES i gave him a $tip too
> 
> no he did not get 5stars but i did give him 4


Ok, I hate to beat a dead horse, but could you PLEASE use spellcheck or at least proofread your posts? Your misspellings are very annoying.

On a positive note, THANK YOU for tipping your driver (if you're telling the truth).


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lately the price I've been paying has been 1.2x or 1.4x the normal rate..there was one time I had to pay 1.8x the normal rate why are the prices so high now?
> Also any else noticing that a lot of cars are ugly and kinda feels like an old taxi?
> I have an expectation of uber providing transportation at very low rates and in nice vehicles but obviously this isn't happening. I'm harsh on rating my driver too Ive even had some guys just ASK for 5stars ummmm no!!!
> Give me gum and water and drive a very nice car with NO rate hike and I'll give a 4 or 5 star almost every time (don't take bumpy roads, don't ask for my name when I get in its on your stupid phone, and of course phone chargers and music of my choice will get the 4-5 stars)
> What gives why lately has uber fallen so hard with cheap cars and high price rates like the sutpid 1.4x rate crap?


Get on the Bus.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> ok i paid the sutpid 1.3x surgey tonite and YES i gave him a $tip too
> 
> no he did not get 5stars but i did give him 4


You do know that giving a driver 4 stars is telling uber to remove him/her from the platform, I am sure you could care less if that person needs this job to pay their bills, even though the driver did a good enough job for you to tip them you felt they still where not good enough and thanked them by stabbing them in the back. You surely are a special kind


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

It is amazing and sad how vulnerable TNC drivers are to frivolous and spiteful complaints.

(Edited a typo)


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Taxis will even match ubers price. I have told them the price that uber would charge and sometimes they accept.
> So no it's not necessarily cheaper than a taxi.


Guys. Guys. Guys. Seriously? Still? Why are you even responding? Why am I? Why does the world exist? For trolls to troll.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

And the nominees for greatest/funniest troll thread of the year are.....oh, we only have one.

Ok, this made my day.

Props to the op, funniest stuff I've read in a while.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ORT said:


> You do know that giving a driver 4 stars is telling uber to remove him/her from the platform, I am sure you could care less if that person needs this job to pay their bills, even though the driver did a good enough job for you to tip them you felt they still where not good enough and thanked them by stabbing them in the back. You surely are a special kind


i cut him a break on not having any water/candy but he

- drove in the right hand lane (why? has to slow down cause people turn, and not to mention its more dangerous)
- had spongy cloth seats


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

14gIV said:


> i cut him a break on not having any water/candy but he
> 
> - drove in the right hand lane (why? has to slow down cause people turn, and not to mention its more dangerous)
> - had spongy cloth seats


Actually a legitimate comment.

Right hand lane is most dangerous one.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> i cut him a break on not having any water/candy but he
> 
> - drove in the right hand lane (why? has to slow down cause people turn, and not to mention its more dangerous)
> - had spongy cloth seats


I stand corrected, let me stop here before I get baned.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Actually a legitimate comment.
> Right hand lane is most dangerous one.


yep and although it was not busy its still stupid



ORT said:


> I stand corrected, let me stop here before I get baned.


so you think its acceptable to drive in the right lane?
rookie drivers gonna rookie drive


----------



## Uffda (Sep 21, 2015)

props to the op.

some brilliant reading.

cheers!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

14gIV said:


> i cut him a break on not having any water/candy but he
> 
> - drove in the right hand lane (why? has to slow down cause people turn, and not to mention its more dangerous)
> - had spongy cloth seats


 Yeah, I hate those spongy cloth seats...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, I hate those spongy cloth seats...


I one-star every UberX I ride in that has cloth seats. Because no way am I paying for Select!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

14gIV said:


> That's EXACTLY my point I'm not paying .65 I'm paying .95/mile and that's WITHOUT the stupid 1.4x rates that I sometimes get.
> I'm obviously paying too much to begin with and the cars aren't that nice. The drivers are nice but still not worth .95/mile or 5 stars in a cheap car.


That's still 1/2 the price of a taxi


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That's still 1/2 the price of a taxi


at least most taxis have leather seats...no ubers do that I've ridden in

and taxi drivers are a lot more experienced drivers since uber has only been around a couple years (in most areas)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

14gIV said:


> at least most taxis have leather seats...no ubers do that I've ridden in
> 
> and taxi drivers are a lot more experienced drivers since uber has only been around a couple years (in most areas)


You mean vinyl seats


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

This guy's an epic troll. SMH


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep. His bridge probably misses him.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You mean vinyl seats


Whatever it's still better than cloth seats


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Whatever it's still better than cloth seats


Pax like you would never enter my car. What a waste.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ORT said:


> Pax like you would never enter my car. What a waste.


Maybe I've already been in your car


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Maybe I've already been in your car


You need help.


----------

